# Locherkennung im Material in der Produktion



## Outrider (11 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
wir haben eine Maschine in der Folie gewickelt wird,
am Abwickler befindet sich über der Folie ein Bürste deren Drähte über der Folie Streichen.
Sinn und Zweck der Sache ist es Löcher in der Folie zu erkennen.
Die Bürste ist mit einer Spannungsquelle verbunden, wenn nun ein Loch auftritt wird der Kontakt zur Walze geschlossen.
Die Frage ist nur wie ?

Die Walze über der sich die Folie befindet ist nicht Leitfähig !
Wie kann ich eine Änderung der Spannung messen.
Wer kann weiter helfen ?
Gruß und dank


----------



## Sockenralf (12 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hat das schonmal funktioniert?

Ist was defekt?

Funktioniert alles, und du weißt nicht warum?




Gib mal Auskunft 


MfG


----------



## thomass5 (12 Februar 2010)

... bist Du sicher, das das  eine Locherkennung ist? Oder soll an dieser Stelle was gegen die st. Aufladung getan werden?
Thomas


----------



## TommyG (12 Februar 2010)

Hatte ich

auch gerade dran gedacht, was hochohmiges mit viel kV's. Ich habe sowas mal an einer Pulverbeschichtung gesehen, wenn dort bei 50 kV mehr als 10 µA geflossen sind, war der Abstand zu gering.

Such mal unter statische Aufladung, Korona- Entladung, Bedrucken von Kunststoff- Teilen

Greetz, Tom


----------



## diabolo150973 (13 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich vermute auch, dass das mit den Bürsten soetwas ist:

http://www.ionpulse-limited.com/antistatik-buersten.phtml

Kann man soetwas nicht Kondensator-ähnlich abfragen?
Das mit der Hochspannung und wenig Strom war gar nicht so verkehrt, glaube ich! Man muss nur den Kurzschluss abfragen. Wenn das Material immer gleich dick ist, sollte es klappen. Wir hatten ähnliche Anwendungen zur Kurzschlussabfrage in meiner alten Firma. Allerdings bei Autoteppichen.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Outrider (19 Februar 2010)

*Korrektur*

Die Walze wurde leitfähig gemacht, so wird über die Bürste ein positives Potential welches ich über ein Vorwiderstand  zur SPS übertrage gegen Masse gezogen und somit der SPS-Eingang im Fall einer Locherkennung gegen Masse gezogen
Danke für Antworten
Gruß


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 März 2010)

*Stimmt*

In meiner alten Firma hat sich mal jemand auf den Daumen gehauen...das haben wir dann mit Eis gekühlt.

Mir fehlt grade der Bezug zum Ursprungsthema...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 März 2010)

ein eis nach dem mittagessen so zum nachtisch ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 März 2010)

Amosse schrieb:


> ...kann mir jemand dazu nähere Informationen geben  Menge, etc.?...




Also rein aus Erfahrung würde ich jetzt in beiden genannten Fällen sagen:

Nach Bedarf


Gruß,

dia


----------

